# How did you get sponsored



## slayrX

i am wanting to get sposored by a bow company. I was just wondering how you guys/gals got sposored. And since i am a youth i heard it is easier to get sponsored when you are a youth.


----------



## Little_Nupper

Hey, slayer. I disagree, it is much harder to get sponsored as a youth. I am a youth and have been trying for quite a while and the truth is bow companys aren't looking at youth to sell equipment. They are looking for the big name adults who are gunna go out there and win a world championship. That isn't going to keep me from trying though...come on mathews i can sell bows for you!


----------



## slayrX

ya thats what i thought too i have gotten recommendations from a few martin pros that are good one placed 22nd in vegas and i am trying to get sponsored by martin archery and they have read my resume and i talked to the shooting director and they said that there is know openings yet but they said my resume looked good.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Well the way it usually works!!! You have to start by getting hooked up with your local bow shop. You have to help out there and hopefully he feels that you would be a good asset to his shop and he would offer you a shooters bow. Also help promote his shop any way possible!!
So I would suggest that is where you start. Help out all you can and show him that you would be worthy of shooting for him out of his shop.


----------



## slayrX

I have tried to go threw my local proshop is had too many shooters on his staff no of them are youth to mention. He has always kinda been that way with me a funny duck. And now i dont want to go threw the shop cause i have been rejected more then once.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Do you go to any National shoots?
If you do and you are winning, just keep adding to your resume!!!!
What ever bow you shoot, stay at that booth all the time, suck up, brown nose and keep showing how good you are and how dedicated you are. You'll eventually get noticed. It may take until you are in the adult classes and win but eventually your persistence will pay off, or you'll find out that that company is not right for you.
Theres a whole lot of work that goes into shooting for a company. More than alot are willing to do!!! 
Best of luck!!!!!!!
Keep shooting great and be respectful and persistant and eventually if its ment for you it will happen!!!

Unless you're a PRO or have one heck of a dealer, its not what it is cracked up to be!!!!


----------



## slayrX

i havent yet but i want to go to the national shoot in darington washington what ever kinda archery that is. and i also want to go to vegas.I have been noticed by my pro friends they are always talking about me to people i have no idea who they are lol.


----------



## mbuemi

I would like to have hoyt sponsor me, but i need to shoot more than i do. Have you considered BowTech? also nice bows, and i see bowtech youth shooters around like mosquitos it seems.(no offense) So maybe theyre more into the youth guys than hoyt or matthews, i mean your dealing with large international corporations here. good luck though!


----------



## Doc

Even with BowTech you have to be closely affiliated with a BowTech dealer for at least a year to get on staff.
As stated before, just keep helping out at your local shop and attending shoots. Learn as much as you can and if you send somebody to the shop have them say "YOUR NAME sent me".


----------



## slayrX

i wont consider bowtech because of the handles i think that they are uncomfortatble. they are a very good shooting bow but there handles just dont fit me there kinda wierd.


----------



## mbuemi

ah well thats why i like my hoyt so much. extremely skinny grip. i took the plates off my vtec so im only holding a thin peice of aluminum. It might just be my favorite feature on the bow.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay

the only way a sponsor is going to give you anything besides a hat is to go out and win some major tournys on your own. There not going to give you anything before you can show that you can win major titles, probably at the national level. Im also a young guy and have won alot of local and minor state titles and I have been around and talked with plenty of pros and reps and unless I can win major titles the big compaines are not really interested espically in young people.


----------



## sagecreek

Unfortunately,

your *local *shop can make you or break you on the *local* level.

In my case, they asked me, not me asking them.

Be a great ambossador for the sport and good things will come.

Good luck.


----------

